# Nook Discontinued...Might be a good time to grab one.



## Steerpike (Jun 28, 2013)

B&N is discontinuing the Nook and Nook HD, which is unfortunate. Still, they're good tablets and ePub is still a common format, so if they start unloading these things cheap I can't think of a good reason not to get one.

B&N is still in their partnership with Microsoft. Win 8 ereader/tablet coming?


Nook HD and HD+ Android Tablets Discontinued | Tablet Crunch


----------



## CupofJoe (Jun 28, 2013)

Yesterday I'm sure I read [probably on the BBC news site but I can't find the article] that B&N were passing the Nook back to the manufactures; so that you would get unbranded "Nooks" being developed. B&N would then concentrate on selling books/services.


----------



## Devor (Jun 28, 2013)

The Kindle has e-ink as its competitive advantage, and the Kindle Fire tablet is a natural extension on that.  Amazon was already involved in the industry, so they already had the experts and the connections.  Plus they were expanding into video content to warrant the buildup.

What did the Nook have?


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm pretty new to the issue of DRM, but it's my understanding that one of the major issues is if a service (like Nook) is discontinued that the materials become no longer available.  Would a discontinued Nook even be usable with another service's files?  Sorry of this is a noob question, but I'm not that tech savy. *blush*


----------



## Devor (Jun 28, 2013)

It's my understanding the Nook didn't really have DRM, and even if it does, it would be software - they're only discontinuing the hardware.  You could still download the B&N app on any computer.  My guess is still that Microsoft is going to end up owning the brand and web platform within five years.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 28, 2013)

A. E. Lowan said:


> I'm pretty new to the issue of DRM, but it's my understanding that one of the major issues is if a service (like Nook) is discontinued that the materials become no longer available.  Would a discontinued Nook even be usable with another service's files?  Sorry of this is a noob question, but I'm not that tech savy. *blush*



Yeah, it still works with Epub files, and even other formats. The publishers of individual books are the ones that decide whether or not to have DRM on them. Plus, the Nook can be rooted to be a regular Android tablet, where you can still read books.

Nook did have an e-ink verison. Not sure what is happening to those, if anything.


----------

